# Hey all!!



## Lizard dragon kick boxer (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm still yet to get a lizard. I have rats though lol.
Lizards and the set ups can be pricey.mg:


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

yer lol i already had a tank but my beardie and all the things i need cam over £100 lol,
sophie


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

i got all mine for free off my brother lol he wasn't lookin after them properly so i took them on the viv is all costom built and has my turtle tank on top looks great


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

show us some pics then would love to see it lol,
sophie


----------



## mcdougle (Jan 20, 2009)

i have a pic in my gallarie not sure how to attach it to these comments though


----------

